# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Bóle pleców ćwiczenia

## balbina

Witam,

Od dłuższego czasu codziennie rano odczuwam bóle pleców, i to jak śpię nie ma znaczenia. Próbowałam spać na dwóch i na jednej poduszce. Nie mogę się wyprostować, a gdy próbuję skręcić tułowiem odczuwam potworny ból. 

Dodam że miałam już wcześniej problemy z kręgosłupem tzw. rwę kulszową.

Proszę o pomoc.

Czy moge jakieś cwiczenia wykonywać sama w domu?

Jakie?

Z góry dziękuję za info.

----------


## focus9

Na początek proponuje spać w ogóle bez żadnej poduszki, na twardszym podłożu (ale bez przesady).
Ćwicz: Połóż się na plecach, nogi lekko zgięte w stawach kolanowych. Wspierając się na piętach i łopatkach unieś biodra, policz do 10 i opuść.
Czynność powtarzaj i ćwicz regularnie to bardzo pomaga.

----------

